# Neuronales Netz zur Texterkennung Aufwand, Tensorflow



## James15225 (23. Nov 2018)

Ich muss demnächst eine Facharbeit in Java schreiben. Als Thema der Facharbeit, dachte ich ein Neuronales Netz zu programmieren, dass Handschriften erkennt. Als Framework wollte ich Tensorflow benutzen. Tensorflow funktioniert ja auch mit Java. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt nur, wie aufwändig ist das Ganze? Ich hätte ca. 2.5 Monate Zeit. Ist das schaffbar? Die Grundlagen weiß ich schon in etwa. Also ich weiß, dass ein  Neuronales Netz aus Neuronen besteht und in Schichten geteilt ist, und durch Gewichte lernt. Backpropagation hab ich auch in den Grundzügen verstanden. Wäre das ganze also machbar in der Zeit oder übernehme ich mich?

Und wie ist das mit Tensorflow, funktionieren Anwendungen, die mit Tensorflow programmiert wurden auf jeden herkömmlichen Laptop/PC?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Nov 2018)

James15225 hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss demnächst eine Facharbeit in Java schreiben





James15225 hat gesagt.:


> Als Framework wollte ich Tensorflow benutzen


Was denn nun?!?!?



James15225 hat gesagt.:


> Wäre das ganze also machbar in der Zeit oder übernehme ich mich


Ja, /10 wäre sogar auch möglich,
es kommt darauf an wie fundiert es sein soll


----------



## James15225 (23. Nov 2018)

In Tensorflow lässt sich doch auch mit Java arbeiten, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Nov 2018)

andere frage wozu brauchst Du denn ein Framework?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Nov 2018)

> Eine Facharbeit ist eine wissenschaftspropädeutische Arbeit, die von Schülern in Deutschland zielgerichtet zur Leistungskontrolle selbstständig erarbeitet wird.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facharbeit

Ach jetzt verstehe ich das erst das ist für die Schule und erhebt keinen wiss. Anspruch....

Ja umfang/gestaltung usw. ist angemessen....
Natürlich gilt auch hier Du musst es selbst erarbeiten, also wenn Du mich um hilfe fragen würdest dabei dann wäre das geschummelt....

intellektuelle Redlichkeit ✔️
Nachvollziehbarkeit ✔️
Objektivität ✔️
Reliabilität ✔️
Validität ✔️
Stilistik ✔️
Typographie ✔️
Zitate ✔️

Mit so ungefähr 40% davon hättest du 1, d.h. wähle davon 2 und erfülle sie zu 100% bei gleichzeitiger Nicht-Malutierung der anderen


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Nov 2018)

Nächste blöde frage, von wem für wen in welchem kurs/fach sollst Du das denn anfertigen? Ich kenne das bspw. aus Deutsch (Leistungs-/Grundkurs) aber aus auch anderen Fächern 'Informatik' usw. Andere frage, welche Vorgabe/-n haste bekommen? Es wird bedauerlicherweise je fieser je weniger Vorgaben du erhältst.... Andere frage, welche Themen bekamen die anderen; oder etwas technischer, stellt (optimalerweise) eine disjunkte Zerlegung der Themenmenge die Themenvergabe dar?


----------



## CyborgBeta1 (24. Nov 2018)

Mit java und tensorflow wirst du nicht glücklich. Es geht zwar irgendwie, aber Java ist nicht die erste Sprache für tensorflow. Du findest sehr viel mehr und aktuellere tutorials für python. Die Herausforderung die ich dabei hatte, war es die richtigen Trainingsdaten für Java zu bekommen. Meine Empfehlung ist, wenn du was mit neuronalen Netzwerken und tensorflow machen willst, dann nutze Python. 
Ansonsten kannst du ja sowas ähliches mache wie er hier


----------



## CyborgBeta2 (24. Nov 2018)

Namedropping? Ernsthaft? Nimmt die allgemeine Dreistigkeit zu?

@James15225 , du solltest das so machen, wie es von dem angeblichen CyborgBeta beschrieben wurde.


----------



## James15225 (25. Nov 2018)

Ich muss die Arbeit aber in Java machen, daher ist python leider keine Alternative. Was kannst du denn sonst empfehlen, wenn Java mit Tensorflow nicht gut funktioniert? Theoretisch könnte ich doch auch alles von Hand in eclipse machen, der Aufwand würde sich ja wahrscheinlich sogar noch in Grenzen halten, wenn ich nur ein simples Netz zur Texterkennung mache. Aber wie binde ich dann die Traningsdaten ein und lasse es trainieren? Hast du da vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial?


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Nov 2018)

Wer sei jetzt angesprochen von den dreien?


----------



## James15225 (25. Nov 2018)

Jeder, der eine passende Antwort parat hat.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Nov 2018)

Neuroph dürfte was für Dich sein (http://neuroph.sourceforge.net/index.html) oder eben selbst schreiben.


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Neuroph dürfte was für Dich sein


Spielverderber *Zunge rausstrecken*


----------



## mihe7 (25. Nov 2018)

Mist, hab nicht aufgepasst.


----------

